# How to make cheap windows



## Dovey (Sep 2, 2008)

I need to convert an 8 x 10 shed into a loft. It doesn't have windows...only vents right now. My question is:
Does anybody have any ideas or plans on how to make windows, possibly out of plastic panels (for porches, etc) that would allow for light, keep out water, etc. I will be attaching aviaries but probably not covering all where I need windows. thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can you post a pic of the shed? that may help. If you have nice big aviaries with wide opening you may not need any windows. pigeons may fly into clear glass or plastic. but you could always put those stickers on it that they sell for windows so birds don't fly into it. are you looking to add more light into the shed/loft? Im guessing. you could take out the vents and use hardware cloth on the openings and not plastic.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well put Spiritwings, the more ventilation the better, just design it so the openings can be covered on the north side in winter....  IF you have winter were you live. Dave


----------



## Dovey (Sep 2, 2008)

I live in the Missouri Ozarks so we get all extremes. I need a lot of light but something that will also keep out the elements. Last year we had heavy downpours of rain...3 to 4 inches at a time.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, if it were me, i would wire the windows, and make overhangs to help prevent rain from getting in. Or use shutters. DANG! i wish i lived in the Ozarks! LOL!  Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Dovey said:


> I live in the Missouri Ozarks so we get all extremes. I need a lot of light but something that will also keep out the elements. Last year we had heavy downpours of rain...3 to 4 inches at a time.


I have one "window" that is really just hardware cloth on a cut out, I put thick plastic cover on it in the winter and take it off in the summer for ventilation, thats all you really need. If you make your aviairy openings wide and face it south you will get light in the loft too. I do get get light in the loft because I used semi clear roof panels for a few of the roof panels. but you don't have that option so, I would just see where you want ventilation and just use hardware cloth and then include the aviary door openings as well to add air and sun. cover with thick plastic in the winter months.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

heres how I make my windows but this place will explain it better then me and they are easy to make too ,and you pick the size you wants  http://www.buildeazy.com/newplans/playhouse_6x6_window_sash.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> heres how I make my windows but this place will explain it better then me and they are easy to make too ,and you pick the size you wants  http://www.buildeazy.com/newplans/playhouse_6x6_window_sash.html


That is a perfect solution, but your "easy" and mine are two different things, easy to me is a cut out hole with hardware cloth over it, and maybe just maybe a frame around it....LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> That is a perfect solution, but your "easy" and mine are two different things, easy to me is a cut out hole with hardware cloth over it, and maybe just maybe a frame around it....LOL


see then that is half the battle cuz all you would need do is cut a grove on the inside of that frame and slide a piece of plexi glass into the grove close the frame up and attach it over the wire covered hole you cute out and wellah you have a window lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> see then that is half the battle cuz all you would need do is cut a grove on the inside of that frame and slide a piece of plexi glass into the grove close the frame up and attach it over the wire covered hole you cute out and wellah you have a window lol


my eyes glazed over when you said cut a groove......I know nothing, hubby does all the wood work around here. Im sure if he looked at the plan he would say....yea, piece of cake. That is a nice idea and plan though. We just bought a window from lows for out new loft and going to use it for the aviary opening, so it will be open most of the time, still not sure about it though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

as long as its purty Im sure it will work out great  oh and I like my glaze on dough nuts and cinnabuns hehe


----------



## Dovey (Sep 2, 2008)

This is a link to a picture of what my shed looks like. 

http://www.robbsbuildings.com/*widg...9846592&F=/portablebuildings.nxg&locale=en_US

the aviaries would face south-southeasterly and out of the major storms which seem to blow in from the southwest or northwest. I need light though on the west and north, other wise it will be real dark.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Dovey said:


> This is a link to a picture of what my shed looks like.
> 
> http://www.robbsbuildings.com/*widg...9846592&F=/portablebuildings.nxg&locale=en_US
> 
> the aviaries would face south-southeasterly and out of the major storms which seem to blow in from the southwest or northwest. I need light though on the west and north, other wise it will be real dark.


Lakotas link with that window would look really nice in that shed........If you can do it that is what I would put in it.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Lowes,or home depot sell thin plexiglass.You can cut a square or rectangle shape in your shed and screw the plexi to it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

I converted a small shed into a loft and I used doggie doors! I bought them on sale in Home Depot for $10.00. I got the medium dog size ones. I then bought a sheet of plexiglass and cut that to fit. I use the plexiglass instead of the solid plastic sheet that came with it. The sheet is slid down into grooves and is used to "lock" the window closed. The plexiglass of course lets the light in. I left the dog door flap on to help keep rain out. It was easy to install and very snug in bad weather.

This is a picture of it from the inside and open.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could cut out the square for the window. Cover it with hardware cloth on the inside. Then on the outside, put like a track on the bottom, and up each side. Nothing on the top. Get a piece of plexiglas cut to the right size, that you can just drop into the track. That way, you could put it in or take it out at will. Easy, and cheap! If you have a small hole cut in the plexiglas, up near the top, it would make it easier to lift out and put in.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

The pic. you showed tells me, put in as many WIRE windows as possible! you have NO Ventilation as it stands! Better to much, than to little!!!!! Dave


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You don't have to worry about the pigeons flying into the glass or plexiglass....whatever you use, the wondows quickly get dusted up with pigeon powder, I used stickers initially but didn't need them at all within a few days. 

sasha, that doggy door conversion is a great idea and looks very neatly done. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Dovey (Sep 2, 2008)

I went to a local farm cooperative today and bought two medium pet doors for $15 each on close out. The new ones are $36 bucks ea. 

Being the handyman that I am NOT these should get me started while scouting out other businesses that may have some for about the same price or a little above.

Inflation has hit big time!

Thanks for your help. I also bought more vents and will make sure they new loft has plenty of air moving through it.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

*Vents*

Fastpitch here--
I use foundation vents in my lofts. They are the size of a concrete block. When I put them in I put them in backwards from how they go in block .
This gives them a "roof" in case it's raining and you need them open. Here's what one look likes open and closed. Mind you, I use these for extra ventalation.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

fastpitch dad said:


> Fastpitch here--
> I use foundation vents in my lofts. They are the size of a concrete block. When I put them in I put them in backwards from how they go in block .
> This gives them a "roof" in case it's raining and you need them open. Here's what one look likes open and closed. Mind you, I use these for extra ventalation.


Hey, that's a great idea!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Trees Gray said:


> sasha, that doggy door conversion is a great idea and looks very neatly done. Thanks for sharing that.


Thanks! 
I went with the doggie doors because I'm so not handy and they were really simple to install. I also made screen inserts for the doggie doors that I can use instead of the plexiglass. I have vents in the shed as well as skylights, and the whole front of the shed opens up to a hardware cloth wall with a door. They have plenty of ventilation but in severe weather I can close everything up (except the vents). I got the idea from a picture on pigeon talk. I forget who posted it but I saved the picture. Of course the double doors help safeguard against escapes as well.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh I really like that, that is on of the best shed conversions Ive seen, looks nice and sunny and healthy. and room for your stuff!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You really did a great job. It turned out nicely, but the wired wall isn't hardware cloth. It's chicken wire. Hardware cloth has 1/4 inch or 1/2 inch openings. Rodents can get through those holes. You would be better off if you put a layer of 1/4" or 1/2" hardware cloth over the chicken wire. It would keep out the rodents, and in the end, I think you would be much happier, with healthier birds. Raccoons can reach through chicken wire, and I've heard that they can even tear through it. Don't know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Whoops! That wasn't my shed. That was the picture that was posted on PT that gave me the idea to convert a shed! Sorry for the confusion. My shed has 1/2 inch hardware cloth.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You'll have to post pics when you're done. I love the idea of the doggy doors.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sasha008 said:


> Whoops! That wasn't my shed. That was the picture that was posted on PT that gave me the idea to convert a shed! Sorry for the confusion. My shed has 1/2 inch hardware cloth.


...lol...you know, I was thinking it looked nice and green there for Maine at the end of winter...he he. well Im sure yours is nice too. great ideas your getting, and it should be nice because you are going through the trouble of asking and thinking on it....thats alwalys a good thing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> You'll have to post pics when you're done. I love the idea of the doggy doors.


Here's my shed that I converted. I had to get a good picture of the outside. I plan to double the size of the aviary this spring.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's nice. How do they get out into the aviary? Is there an opening? Any windows for ventillation? In New York you won't be keeping the big doors open all winter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes there's a doggie door into the aviary (can't see in the photo because of the wood) and around the other side. Also air vents. Here's a picture from the inside looking through the doggie door into the aviary.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sunny day and a bath - what more could pigeons ask for! Great shed conversion and beautiful birds!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The dog doors sure are handy in a loft. Is it possible to put in another window somewhere? They look like they're enjoying the bath and the sunny day.


----------



## donn davis (Apr 5, 2009)

you could go to a material salvage yard just buy a window for 15 to20 bucks problay any size you need.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

sasha008 said:


> Here's my shed that I converted. I had to get a good picture of the outside. I plan to double the size of the aviary this spring.


Sasha thanks for the picture of your converted shed. I need to build a divider wall inside mine for extra safety and seeing how you did yours is VERY helpful! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------

